# Senior Portrait Posing



## rp1600 (Nov 3, 2006)

Wondering if anyone here might know of a place online where I can find a PDF or final with standard poses for senior portraits.


----------



## Wolff (Nov 3, 2006)

If you are just looking for posing ideas I would google portraits. Looking at other photographer's sites will give you ideas for both the generic standard poses as well as the more creative and updated looks.


----------



## tbreit (Nov 3, 2006)

Or, just borrow a recent high school annual. It may be that the poses from when we were kids are out of date, but I doubt it.


----------



## AprilRamone (Nov 5, 2006)

tbreit said:
			
		

> Or, just borrow a recent high school annual. It may be that the poses from when we were kids are out of date, but I doubt it.


 
This is a good idea.  I did some senior portraits this year and just for some ideas I looked through a couple of my old yearbooks and got at least one good pose that I ended up using.  I doubt the year matters _that_ much, but I graduated high school in 2000.


----------



## woodsac (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a great posing guideline for male, female and couples.
http://www.myeworld.net/digimp/posingguide/


----------



## rp1600 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks all. Woodsac, exactly what i was looking for. and April unless i'm looking for nostagic pose ideas from the early 80s .. lol ... thanks everyone for the feedback.


----------

